
I criticized ‘South Park’ for spawning a generation of trolls - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/02/21/i-criticized-south-park-spawning-generation-trolls-so-trolls-came-me/
======
fwn
I never thought of South Park as nihilistic. The show regularly examines
meaningful social issues despite its comedic delivery. They just do not seem
to be aligned with US party politics very well.

But that does not seem to be the core message of the article, which is that
someone tweeted something about a show and got an unexpected, disproportionate
and apparently also very rude reaction.

I think that's largely a problem of Twitter. It's structures (public by
default, designed to cut context, encouraging brevity, enabeling users to
bring their followers as some kind of drive-by audience etc.) appear to me to
make piling and bullying a very rewarding experience.

~~~
aaron695
Here's one of her comments ( she did a thread) before it hit....

"Matt and Trey are rich white guys and they convinced a generation of scared,
vulnerable young men that irony will never hurt them."

It's hard to know what to say to that. It's something that just shouldn't be
published. But that's what Twitter, it is a publishing house that allows these
quips out.

